# webcam - gspca - Usb



## sansegu (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all!

I have some problems with freeBSd 7.0-RELEASE-p9 related to Usb and webcam.

With less or more difficulty I have a SDL application (without X) working with some cameras, using the gspca driver.

But the problem is that this only work on some kind of motherboards. In other boards the program hangs when I issue a read() command to the video device.
Debugging this problem I can follow until the call to the â€˜wait_event_interruptibleâ€™ function inside the driver, and never returns.

The question is:
Is the gspca driver mature under Bsd?

Any idea?

Santiago.


----------

